# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Sim platform for learning to invest in crypto?

## MuscleScience

Several options for small, medium and large cap stocks and futures but not much for learning crypto using really market data?

----------


## 956Vette

https://altcoinfantasy.com/ - fun trading simulation platform

----------


## Oliver47

The key is not to be innocent to see crypto, this market is very dangerous for people who are new to crypto. Learn the market through cryptolinks website first to realize all the risks from crypto that we will receive. Hope this helps.

----------

